# Recent pickups !



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2015)

First a Monroe Bottling Works Monroe La. Slug plate tooled crown. Antique store find. 
Second P. Farrell / 180 No Main St, Pawtucket R. I. Registered This bottle not to be sold. Blob finish. This one was a surprise here in a Shreveport antique store ! Found a little info on it on the R. I. Bottle site, but no idea of rarity ?
Last but not least two flask found for me by Nevadabottles. Thank you John ! 
A nice dandy 1/2 pint flask embossed The F Chevalier Co. Whisky Merchants San Francisco. Minty !
And my favorite I've be wanting for a while. An amber pint anchor embossed flask ,applied finish and some nice bubbles


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2015)

Rhode Island blob.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2015)

Flasks !


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2015)

Anchor


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice RI blob.  It's one of the tougher ones to get from Pawtucket, but not terribly valuable.  I paid about $20 for my example (including shipping) off ebay, which was in mint condition with the matching porcelain stopper.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm glad you like them Mitch. It is always good to see some bottles that weren't for my collection help someone else with their's.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 13, 2015)

Indeed, those are some bubbles. It seems that there is a large number of towns named Monroe. Without caring about state, you could make a large collection of bottles just from "Monroe." I like the name of Pawtucket.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2015)

Taylor, if you know anyone who needs the Pawtucket bottle, let me know it was very cheap. And thanks for the info !
John, the way the bottles have been going I'll probably find something for you soon! Lol
Bear, you are correct a Monroe collection would make a nice collection!  Mitch


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 13, 2015)

It would be more than just a large one. But everyone wants something to specialize in. And they usually want a wide variety-- so then we run out of room. LOL.


----------

